# Symbiont01 Soil Test 2019



## Symbiont01 (Nov 20, 2018)

So, I got my soil tests back today and wanted to get some feedback. The folks on this forum are some really smart people with a ton of experience, and so I figured that any suggestions you might have would be very helpful and much appreciated. This really is an amazing community.

Some notes: the sample ID front is a Bermuda lawn. The sample ID back is a St Augustine lawn. I live in Central Texas (Georgetown) which means my soil is a miserable blackland prairie gumbo clay sitting on top of limestone that starts about a foot or more down. Anyway, I have some ideas on how to correct this mess, but I wanted to get some feedback from the community because you are all just so incredible. Thanks in advance!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Symbiont01, can you describe your sampling strategy? Like # of cores and soil depth. The CEC is really low and I'm confused.


----------



## Symbiont01 (Nov 20, 2018)

Sure! I used a brand new proplugger at a 4" depth. I took 5 samples from the lawn and mixed them for both the front and the back. (just to clarify the front and the back were not mixed)


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Is that Waypoint. Which test did you request?


----------



## Symbiont01 (Nov 20, 2018)

Yes Waypoint. The SW3 test. Thanks!


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Discussed this with @g-man It appears there are issues with the AA and B1P values and consequently the CEC and %Saturation values. We'd suggest you contact Waypoint and ask them to clarify why your B1 is 0ppm yet rated as medium, and why your Ca (58 ppm but rated as optimum) and Mg levels are so low for a Texas soil. Suspect a testing error or a computer error.


----------



## Symbiont01 (Nov 20, 2018)

Wow, thanks! I will do that. Do you have any other recommendations?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

@g-man is the "go to" on Waypoint IMO, but I think he would agree that making recs on what appears to be invalid values wouldn't be prudent or useful. See what Waypoint says and post


----------



## Symbiont01 (Nov 20, 2018)

Okay. I will send them your concerns and see what they have to say. Thanks again for all your input! I do appreciate it.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm sorry. I was tired, chatting with ridgerunner and sleep won.

To me the whole AA extraction looks weird. Like nothing was extracted. The P using bray says 0ppm, but using m3 was above 50ppm. The graphs also make no sense. If this is a mistake, it would be the second one we detect from waypoint. That is a troubling sign.

The one thing that is normal for your zone is high pH. That means that iron is not as available to the roots. I would recommend the use of AS for nitrogen and FAS for iron. Greendoc recommends a consistent application of citric acid to help with the pH. It is not a cure of the soil pH, but a short term acidic effect.


----------



## Symbiont01 (Nov 20, 2018)

Thanks again for the recommendations.

So after sleeping on it myself, I was trying to think of exactly what to say to Waypoint to give a voice to these concerns about the validity of the test. Because I dont really have a good understanding of what you both are saying, that makes it kind of tough...see what I mean? So any further help you both could give on what I should say to them in order to convince Waypoint to take another look would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

I'd just say that the ammonium acetate test results for potassium, magnesium and calcium are unusually low for your area of Texas. In addition, it is your understanding that Bray P1 levels of 0 ppm and 57.9 ppm for calcium are not normally considered medium or optimal levels, yet the associated bar graph with your soil test indicate that they are medium and optimal. Could they explain those results to you? Is it possible that there was a testing error?


----------



## Symbiont01 (Nov 20, 2018)

That sounds great. Y'all are awesome and thanks again for all the advice! I really appreciate it.


----------

